# Anger at MO



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

MO is taking a new poll. It's deciding whether it should be purebreed maltese posters only or to allow mixed breeds. If they vote maltese purebred only all cross bred owners will no longer be allowed to post. Gee.. That includes me an pisses me off.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

OMG! how can they do that??!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ugh....that's just disgusting......


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

and whats really sad is that they are voting his way! how can ppl be so stuck up.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Are you gonna have to prove to them that ur maltese is purebred or something?? How can they enforce this?


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Honestly I don't know why anyone wants to post over there.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

ugh...














how dumb is that?


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Guess ya have to send them a blood sample to be a member.......not me !!

I love it here to much


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I went to the forum and read the poll thread. It says that if they allow other/mixed breeds then the MO only name will have to go. I wonder what is really going on?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

They are completely right. The name is maltese only so ONLY Maltese should be permitted to post. Ban all those people and let the dogs have their forum back!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Oct 14 2005, 10:33 PM
> *They are completely right.  The name is maltese only so ONLY Maltese should be permitted to post.  Ban all those people and let the dogs have their forum back!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109895*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry ladies but that was the intent of the forum from the start, read the quote below from the entry page of the forum.........

"........The tone of this forum is that of congenial and scholarly discussions about purebreed Maltese dogs.............."

In other words............THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN SNOBS!!!!!!!!! You are just now realizing it!























Sorry, I could not resist that. WHY do you guys keep going back there?? The majority of posters on the sight are have a "we are better than you" attitude" and do not live in the real world. Like the rest of you I keep going over there (MORBID FASCINATION???) thinking, "it can't be as bad as all that CAN IT??" 

YUP!!!!!!!!! IT IS!!!!!!! STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!! We should all vow TODAY !!!!!!!! Stay off the sight!!! As long as you keep going there you are doing MO a favor, even if you don't post on the sight by simply reading the posts you are adding to the numbers and boosting the numbers. 

Many people here chose to cross post and that is certainly their decision but if you really feel strongly, and I know that many of you do, *YOU SHOULD BOYCOTT MO COMPETELY* No matter how strong the temptation, JUST DON'T GO THERE. 

When sponser look at sights they look at numbers, "hits" (maybe somone else can explain it better) so every time you go to MO you add to the numbers or popularity of the site. The best way to show that you object to something is to stop patronizing it.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I remember when I was going to join MO, I really was one of those people that did read the terms of service







I read that it was a board to discuss only pure breed Maltese







I was then surprised when I started seeing posts about other breeds, because of all the post approval and all. Not because I cared , just because of how strict the rules were when I read them and how posts were waiting approval and or being deleted all the time.
I read the poll post and see how that would basically ban hundreds of members







I wonder how acurate the poll really is







I also figure Joe will be very happy, as the membership here should go up once those that get banned find us here







We will be able to make a lot of new friends and make them feel welcome here. They will be able to see how posts do not need to wait approval, people can be helpful and not hurtful and how much more help and info there is out there that they have been missing


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

They just don't shock me at all

If yours is a Malty of questionable ancestry like mine...consider this your chance to dry up....and get off the bad stuff.....lol

My girl may not have formal papers, she may have a home made hair coiff, She may not be the show dog of the year, and she may not have a fancy call name.. 

BUT-----she has an advantage-her mommy comes _here_ for friends and info-not psycholand.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Personally I am wondering just how long it will be now for that site to completely collapse in a pile of rubble. Talk about self destructive, that guy takes the cake and I am wondering who his shrink is because obviously his treatment is not working, the guy is an absolute freak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh come now ladies....is it so bad that Jay and all of his multiple personalities want a little private forum time to themselves? By the time he finishes banning, censoring and basically driving all the REAL human beings away, he will be the only one left. I'm sure some of his alternate personalities won't make the cut either.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Oct 15 2005, 07:05 AM
> *Oh come now ladies....is it so bad that Jay and all of his multiple personalities want a little private forum time to themselves?  By the time he finishes banning, censoring and basically driving all the REAL human beings away, he will be the only one left.  I'm sure some of his alternate personalities won't make the cut either.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

















He (and all his personalities) are such LOSERS!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok dont shoot me, but I had to go read it. What I got out of it is that he wants to know if he should include *all* breeds or not, including mixed breeds etc. Meaning yorkies, and lets say yorkie-pom mix etc... I dont think he means to eliminate maltese mixes that are there. I could be wrong but thats what I got out of it. After all, the idea of the website originally was to get info about maltese, wasn't it? So to make it an all dog website would be completely changing his original intent, and "maltese only" would be no more... 

I dont go there except for when someone points me to it from here, but maybe there has been alot of new activity from folks with other breeds and he doesn't know how to handle it?

I dont know how he'd enforce it anyway. If I am right in my interpretation, then I would vote yes to the question, meaning maltese (or maltese mixes). Otherwise it becomes a dog forum.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is just so typically Jay. Of course, the poll is totally bogus and we know how the results will turn out, don't we!









The neat thing about SM is that we have several forums within one. So if there was someone who wanted to only read about Maltese, they could easily do so by sticking only to the Maltese-related forum categories. 

I agree with everyone who says to stay away from MO because by posting or just lurking we are, in fact, supporting his site; and I don't think many, if any, of us want to do that!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Oct 15 2005, 09:49 AM
> *Ok dont shoot me, but I had to go read it.  What I got out of it is that he wants to know if he should include *all* breeds or not, including mixed breeds etc.  Meaning yorkies, and lets say yorkie-pom mix etc...  I dont think he means to eliminate maltese mixes that are there.  I could be wrong but thats what I got out of it.  After all, the idea of the website originally was to get info about maltese, wasn't it?   So to make it an all dog website would be completely changing his original intent, and "maltese only" would be no more...
> 
> I dont go there except for when someone points me to it from here, but maybe there has been alot of new activity from folks with other breeds and he doesn't know how to handle it?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I went to see also....









When I read the poll verbiage I was thinking that he was making it an all or none proposition and left no room for Malt mixes... that it was all Malt or nothing. It says: "purebreed Maltese only" (I think he meant purebred), which I don't believe would include mixes. That was my interpretation.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Oct 15 2005, 08:49 AM
> *Ok dont shoot me, but I had to go read it.  What I got out of it is that he wants to know if he should include *all* breeds or not, including mixed breeds etc.  Meaning yorkies, and lets say yorkie-pom mix etc...  I dont think he means to eliminate maltese mixes that are there.  I could be wrong but thats what I got out of it.  After all, the idea of the website originally was to get info about maltese, wasn't it?  So to make it an all dog website would be completely changing his original intent, and "maltese only" would be no more...
> 
> I dont go there except for when someone points me to it from here, but maybe there has been alot of new activity from folks with other breeds and he doesn't know how to handle it?
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Holliberry, you are absolutely correct, it's called squewing (sp?) the outcome. There is no way to answer that question without coming out in favor of the purebred. If it had been a three tiered answere (maltese pure bred- maltese mix- or all bred) it would have been more appropriate to "the group"

Of course once he get his "pure bred only" group he can then nbarrow the group down further to: 
-only maltese that meet breed standards
-only maltese that are shown 
- only maltese that are shown and win
- only maltese that are shown and are champions.........................

Hmmmmmm kinda makes you think!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I see, both of you... I guess I'm always trying to play devil's advocate. I agree, very confusing, and if you look at it that way, you could be right. 



> Of course once he get his "pure bred only" group he can then nbarrow the group down further to:
> -only maltese that meet breed standards
> -only maltese that are shown
> - only maltese that are shown and win
> - only maltese that are shown and are champions.........................[/B]













Edit : Poll is down at the moment... ?


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, thats crazy, what do they want papers on your purebread


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Oct 15 2005, 10:00 AM
> *Of course once he get his "pure bred only" group he can then nbarrow the group down further to:
> -only maltese that meet breed standards
> -only maltese that are shown
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You are toooo funny!!! I love your scenario! Hysterical!!!!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

It just goes to show what their priorities really are, they are not concerned
about helping people learn or with their problems all they are concerned
about is having a forum that meets Jay's expectations and the heck with
everybody else.

Even though Cosmo is a purebred I know there are a lot of mixes out there that
are more of a Maltese personality than the other and A LOT better personalities
then their so called perfect purebreds.

I think they are just trying to create their OWN breed. The MO SNOB Association
that just happens to have 4 legged maltese to try to cover up their own faults.

I haven't been there in a while and have no intentions to, not even to read a post.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom+Oct 15 2005, 09:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holliberry, you are absolutely correct, it's called squewing (sp?) the outcome. There is no way to answer that question without coming out in favor of the purebred. If it had been a three tiered answere (maltese pure bred- maltese mix- or all bred) it would have been more appropriate to "the group"

Of course once he get his "pure bred only" group he can then nbarrow the group down further to: 
-only maltese that meet breed standards
-only maltese that are shown 
- only maltese that are shown and win
- only maltese that are shown and are champions.........................

Hmmmmmm kinda makes you think!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109947
[/B][/QUOTE]


Then he'll have 4 members-most of the people in the large Maltese online community have beloved PETS. Even he said if he went only purebred Maltese he'd be banning hundreds of people. 
Is this beginning to look like an ethnic cleansing situation?

The next section of his forum will be Neutered vs. not neutered (Also know as the Rusty's little bits forum) moderated by my favorite "leave the jewels alone-Rusty is perfect" Psycho.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

"Is this beginning to look like an ethnic cleansing situation?"
Quote Airmid



That is what I was getting at!!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Oct 15 2005, 09:00 AM
> *Of course once he get his "pure bred only" group he can then nbarrow the group down further to:
> -only maltese that meet breed standards
> -only maltese that are shown
> ...


[/QUOTE]

welll why not throw in "only maltese from approved reputable breeders". heck, at this point, it'll only be he and becky. if they are, in fact, two separate people (as opposed to two separate personalities of the same PERSON)....

ann marie and the "the plot thickens...." buttercup


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Oct 15 2005, 12:27 PM
> *.... if they are, in fact, two separate people (as opposed to two separate personalities of the same PERSON)....
> 
> ann marie and the "the plot thickens...." buttercup
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109999*


[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't at all be surprised if Becky and Jay were the same person. Unless two really hateful people just happened to find each other.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Oct 15 2005, 01:33 AM
> *They are completely right.  The name is maltese only so ONLY Maltese should be permitted to post.  Ban all those people and let the dogs have their forum back!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109895*


[/QUOTE]

FIRST... I want to say hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
























































YEAH BABY!!!!!!!

Next....


> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Oct 15 2005, 06:47 AM
> *Sorry ladies but that was the intent of the forum from the start, read the quote below from the entry page of the forum.........
> 
> "........The tone of this forum is that of congenial and scholarly discussions about purebreed Maltese dogs.............."
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree with this statement whole heartedly. I would like to say that it's been more than a year since I went there, but I went by on one occassion and managed to get a member HERE on spoiledmaltese.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

In a forum where only purebred Maltese discussion is allowed, will a question like "How does the personality of a Shih Tzu compare to a Maltese" be allowed? I know I asked this question on Maltese Only before and I got very helpful responses. A question like this relates to purebred Maltese but also to another breed.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

They very rarely let my posts about Kylie (my yorkie/maltese mix) be put on the threads.... Almost every post I made that mentioned her was rejected....








Jess


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yorktesemomma_@Oct 15 2005, 08:52 PM
> *They very rarely let my posts about Kylie (my yorkie/maltese mix) be put on the threads....  Almost every post I made that mentioned her was rejected....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Well, all I know is that I love hearing about your babies, mixed or not


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Oct 15 2005, 08:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, all I know is that I love hearing about your babies, mixed or not















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110084
[/B][/QUOTE]

DITTO!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I quit Jay's psycho prison camp at least 2 years ago and have no desire to even visit the brainwashed inmates there! What happened to Bev?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 15 2005, 11:23 PM
> *I quit Jay's psycho prison camp at least 2 years ago and have no desire to even visit the brainwashed inmates there!  What happened to Bev?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Maybe she was banned:HistericalSmiley:









Just kidding, I do not know what happened to Bev. It seems that nobody knows.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That is so ridiculous







Omg...96 percent?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am yet again the minority, but frankly I don't see this as a bad thing. In many ways, keeping the board targeted at only Maltese can be helpful. If people with large dogs start joining the forum, then you lose the integrity that the original forum was meant for. 

When we have a specific health question about our babies, we turn to forums where people with the same breed are located to look for answers. We go there because we need help and are seeking people who have experienced similar situations; breed specific issues. 

I look at sites such SM and MO as places where I gather information. I do not go to the German Shepard forum looking for answers about Maltese. I find it helpful to know that I can come here and find specific answers to my questions regarding the Maltese breed.

I know many of you will disagree, but this is just my opinion. It isn't meant as a "snob" mentality or some kind of genocide. 

You don't go to a podiatrist when you have an eye infection...to me it is sort of the same thing. 

And before anyone gets mad, I didn't say that I don't like hearing about everyone's baby, mixed or not, German Shepard or wolf!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 16 2005, 01:19 AM
> *I am yet again the minority, but frankly I don't see this as a bad thing.  In many ways, keeping the board targeted at only Maltese can be helpful.  If people with large dogs start joining the forum, then you lose the integrity that the original forum was meant for. *


My question to you is .. where will people with Maltese mixes go? I have no objections to a forum focused on Maltese but they should allow people with maltese mixes too. Afterall, maltese mixes are also beloved pets.

Will people be allowed to discuss other breeds versus Maltese? What is someone is considering maltese versus a yorkie? My guess is they will post both on maltese and yorkie forums to get answers.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Why CharmyPoo, they'd come HERE of course! 


I think that a lot of you are forgetting that you are complaining about a board that is NOT THIS ONE. So, why complain here? Why complain at all? You've got this one. Why do you need a forum that makes your blood pressure rise so much? Let it go, people. Let it go. In the great scheme of life and whether or not you should throw that danged squeaky toy for the thousandth time today, what does THAT forum matter?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 16 2005, 01:19 AM
> *I am yet again the minority, but frankly I don't see this as a bad thing.  In many ways, keeping the board targeted at only Maltese can be helpful.  If people with large dogs start joining the forum, then you lose the integrity that the original forum was meant for.
> 
> When we have a specific health question about our babies, we turn to forums where people with the same breed are located to look for answers.  We go there because we need help and are seeking people who have experienced similar situations; breed specific issues.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't disagree with you, I think one of the problems is that along with the Maltese ONLY rule comes the other issues. If a site were for posting information on the Maltese breed alone and the posters were thoughtful and kind to one another and considerate in their answers as well as truly helpful to one another it would be a whole different ball game. But when you add exclusivity on top of just plain mean spiritedness it gets a little hard to take. 

There would be nothing wrong with a forum only for people who show, they face an entirely different set of problems than pet people. Or people who breed. I think the issue is with how those who post , or venture to post are treated. How that happens has alot to do with who the moderator is and what they allow to happen on their forum. 

This forum is the same cross section of people that you would find on any forum. The people here don't always agree, there have been time when there have been some pretty significant disagreements. But they almost always stay cival without the need for Joe to step in (well, almost always







). I believe that is because from the get go the posters on this forum are treated differently.

There are many very good people on this forum who have been hurt, insulted and banned by MO and I think this post has offered an opportunity to vent a bit. I am sure there are also a lot of good people on MO as well. It's just too bad that one person has decided who can and can't post on "his" forum. But then, it is "his forum....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Oct 15 2005, 12:33 AM
> *They are completely right.  The name is maltese only so ONLY Maltese should be permitted to post.  Ban all those people and let the dogs have their forum back!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109895*


[/QUOTE]






























I haven't been over there for probably a year or longer, and never plan on going back.








Just not thrilled about supporting something that is that way.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you Littlepeanut and Carrie!










Nichole,
While I haven't read the thread at MO, I don't think the issue is banning large breed dog owners or owners of other breeds. I don't know why those people would show up to ask questions on a maltese board anyway, unless they were looking to purchase a maltese. I think the issue is banning all the maltese mixes that they don't want to hear about, and that's wrong. Maltese mixes can have the same problems as a purebred maltese, so they should be allowed to participate just as much as anyone else... Maybe I'm wrong, but that's how I see it... 
Jess


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yorktesemomma_@Oct 16 2005, 10:03 AM
> *Thank you Littlepeanut and Carrie!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jess, You hit the "nail on the head", as the saying goes. The way I see it, Jay doesn't want mixes and the only way he can get people with them off his site is to lump together Maltese mixes with all breeds in his poll.

Of course, his site would degrade in value if it were an all-breed site and I doubt if any of his members would want MO to turn in to an all-breed site. So, people are voting to make it purebred Maltese exclusively. However, I imagine that the results would be entirely different if Maltese mixes were in a separate poll. 

The flaw is with the poll itself. He has written it to get the results he wants by putting mixes in with all breeds. It's so bogus.

And I doubt that any of us really care what they do over there. But it is just fun to hash it over amongst friends!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Oct 16 2005, 01:42 AM
> *Why CharmyPoo, they'd come HERE of course!
> 
> 
> ...


*


You said it! Amen.







*[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

my next question is...once it's determined that you have a maltese mix, how un-tactfully is MO going to let you know that "your kind aint welcome 'round these here parts"? i'm sure it will be done in a very (typical) snarky manner as such: "<big sigh> if you would have READ the user agreement (which is written in english for your convenience), you would see that it is CLEARLY stated that this is for maltese ONLY, not malti-poos, not malti-chons, not malti-poms, not malti-doberman (dobermen? what is the plural of doberman? lol), but MALTESE ONLY. please take your illiterate, ignorant, unclean kinds away from me before i infect your computer with all of the viruses your kind deserves. thank you."
i'm so glad that we're much more open and friendly here. i'm glad everyone here is more open-minded and no one has the "i've been posting here longer than you, therefore i am better than you" attitude that runs rampant over there. it's like going to the canine behavior boards on AOL, and if you have a small breed dog, they treat you like crap and tell you that you should treat your dog "like a dog, because it IS, and quit babying it because THAT is the root of ALL your problems". i went round and round with a few of the "self-appointed elite" on that board and all i can say now is "i want that hour of my life back"....

ann marie and the "life's too short to deal with morons" buttercup


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 16 2005, 10:17 AM
> *And I doubt that any of us really care what they do over there. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110178*


[/QUOTE]

i pretend it doesnt exist, dont visit there, dont read the posts, nothing


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Just to clarify, I didn't mean Maltese mixes. Obviously, they have to have somewhere to go!







I took it to mean breeds other than Maltese or Maltese mixes. That's all.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think we should all remember. Maltese Only is not an ELITE forum over Spoiled Maltese or any other venues for that matter. A lot of people are bitter about being kicked off but there are other alternatives ..

For Example ..
1) If you want advice from seasoned show breeders, join MalteseForum on yahoogroups. This list has many of the breeders we discuss such as Rhapsody, Divine and Chrisman.
2) If you want a community with friendly pet owners to share stories and some breeders to give advice, we have the perfect forum right here at SpoiledMaltese.
3) If you want a list with a mix of pet owners and breeders that don't show, you have MalteseMagic on yahoogroups.

There are also other Maltese lists on yahoogroups geared towards grooming and other topics.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> my next question is...once it's determined that you have a maltese mix, how un-tactfully is MO going to let you know that "your kind aint welcome 'round these here parts"? i'm sure it will be done in a very (typical) snarky manner as such: "<big sigh> if you would have READ the user agreement (which is written in english for your convenience), you would see that it is CLEARLY stated that this is for maltese ONLY, not malti-poos, not malti-chons, not malti-poms, not malti-doberman (dobermen? what is the plural of doberman? lol), but MALTESE ONLY. please take your illiterate, ignorant, unclean kinds away from me before i infect your computer with all of the viruses your kind deserves. thank you."
> i'm so glad that we're much more open and friendly here. i'm glad everyone here is more open-minded and no one has the "i've been posting here longer than you, therefore i am better than you" attitude that runs rampant over there. it's like going to the canine behavior boards on AOL, and if you have a small breed dog, they treat you like crap and tell you that you should treat your dog "like a dog, because it IS, and quit babying it because THAT is the root of ALL your problems". i went round and round with a few of the "self-appointed elite" on that board and all i can say now is "i want that hour of my life back"....
> 
> ann marie and the "life's too short to deal with morons" buttercup
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just a thought... what about people such as Missysmom who is such a wealth of knowledge and help on MO. It looks like the new rule would ban her since she thinks Naddie may have some Bichon in her. And new people will have an advantage over old ones. New members can just say they have a Maltese, even if they actually have a mix. The whole thing seems just so ridiculous to me. But not surprising, considering who runs that place over there.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 16 2005, 11:43 AM
> *I think we should all remember.  Maltese Only is not an ELITE forum over Spoiled Maltese or any other venues for that matter.  A lot of people are bitter about being kicked off but there are other alternatives ..
> 
> For Example ..
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for posting that list. I always wandered where the other maltese forums are that are sometimes mentioned!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 16 2005, 01:23 PM
> *Just to clarify, I didn't mean Maltese mixes.  Obviously, they have to have somewhere to go!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



I think some that read the poll ? may also take it the way you did, but I really believe he means any breed other than a pure breed Maltese. He would exclude Maltese mix as well as any other breed. It is in the terms of service and he is just going a step farther to enforce what he had already stated in the past. Again that is why it is nice to be here


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I didn't mean to cause a riot. I'm just annoyed about it that's all. I have found good information over there just as I have here. I do enjoy this forum or I wouldn't hang out here as much as I do... Which reminds me I think it may be time for new Boom pics. 

Anyway, sorry for the disturbance, i just needed to vent.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I don't think you caused a riot. We all have our opinions. 

Just one more thing to think about...

I know many of you have strong feelings towards MO, but it is his site and he can run it the way he wants, whether it is right or wrong. Those are his rules--like them or not. When you agree to read, lurk or post over there, you do agree to abide by them. For whatever reason he has those rules, they are still his rules and that is just the way it is. Some things in life just aren't fair or don't make sense--that's life. 

Luckily, you have an option NOT to go there.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 16 2005, 10:19 PM
> *I know many of you have strong feelings towards MO, but it is his site and he can run it the way he wants, whether it is right or wrong.  Those are his rules--like them or not.  When you agree to read, lurk or post over there, you do agree to abide by them.  For whatever reason he has those rules, they are still his rules and that is just the way it is.  Some things in life just aren't fair or don't make sense--that's life.
> 
> Luckily, you have an option NOT to go there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110406*


[/QUOTE]

Nichole,

That's exactly what I was thinking too. Its his site -- and its our decision not to go there if we so choose. By making that choice, we make a statement that this forum is better. But obviously whoever runs that forum has the choice of imposing whatever rules they want.

PS. I have to admit that I went and voted in the poll just to see what the count was at this time -- its 97% in favor of keeping maltese only


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 16 2005, 10:17 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jess, You hit the "nail on the head", as the saying goes. The way I see it, Jay doesn't want mixes and the only way he can get people with them off his site is to lump together Maltese mixes with all breeds in his poll.

Of course, his site would degrade in value if it were an all-breed site and I doubt if any of his members would want MO to turn in to an all-breed site. So, people are voting to make it purebred Maltese exclusively. However, I imagine that the results would be entirely different if Maltese mixes were in a separate poll. 

The flaw is with the poll itself. He has written it to get the results he wants by putting mixes in with all breeds. It's so bogus.

And I doubt that any of us really care what they do over there. But it is just fun to hash it over amongst friends!! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110178
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree i went over there just to see what kind of poll it was and it is not worded very clearly. If you vote yes then that would include any mix even a maltese mix. I wonder if peopld understand what he is trying to sneek in the poll. I really don't like that site anyway all they do is bash people when they are asking kindly for help.
I think they are just a bunch of rude people over there. JMO I'm glad I found this site were the nice people and pretty puppies are.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 17 2005, 10:04 AM
> *I agree i went over there just to see what kind of poll it was and it is not worded very clearly.  If you vote yes then that would include any mix even a maltese mix.  I wonder if peopld understand what he is trying to sneek in the poll.  I really don't like that site anyway all they do is bash people when they are asking kindly for help.
> I think they are just a bunch of rude people over there. JMO   I'm glad I found this site were the nice people and pretty puppies are.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I wonder if the moderators alter the posts over there because the same people from MO are over here so I wonder why MO is seen as having such rude people. It seems like most of us were at MO at one time or another and yet this site is friendlier.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 17 2005, 01:19 AM
> *Just one more thing to think about...
> 
> I know many of you have strong feelings towards MO, but it is his site and he can run it the way he wants, whether it is right or wrong.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110406*


[/QUOTE]

eggsactly, not everyone likes the way SM is run but in most parts of this great world we have a choice, its ours to make


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is that any website that would ban Kylie and BoomBoom is a website I would boycott, even if it WASN'T MO!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 17 2005, 12:19 AM
> *I don't think you caused a riot.  We all have our opinions.
> 
> Just one more thing to think about...
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I agree in a way, that he can make any rules he wants, but I'll bet 50% of us banned followed all the rules, we just dared to disagree with a moderator. He should probably add that rule.

Rule #4001: Never EVER disagree with Becky.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 17 2005, 12:48 PM
> *I wonder if the moderators alter the posts over there because the same people from MO are over here so I wonder why MO is seen as having such rude people. It seems like most of us were at MO at one time or another and yet this site is friendlier.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am on both sites and I am not banned from either. I respect Jay's rules while I may not agree with them. Like some others have said, his forum and his rules if you want to play.

I must admit I do like SpoiledMaltese because of the friendly nature and the abillity to communicate with each other privately and share photos of each other. It adds more personality and depth to the board. We are able to share more about ourselves and get real answers.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I have a hard time with a place that seems like Communist China or Russia-Why exactly can't people contact each other? At all? Ever? Are they SO paranoid that someone would talk about them by pm IN THEIR FORUM??

Why can't you post websites that may help someone in a certain situation? Does it make sense? NO. It shows paranoid thoughts that another website may be better and may cause people to leave.

Meanwhile the Malt-nazi is waving rules by the hundreds at people. I enjoy reading the posts there, and trhe advice is sometimes good. HOWEVER-I just can't stand seeing "post awaiting approval" on 15 consecutive posts, when a puppy is choking or some similar emergency that someone needs immediate advice...you know what I mean?


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Oct 17 2005, 02:48 PM
> *All I can say is that any website that would ban Kylie and BoomBoom is a website I would boycott, even if it WASN'T MO!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Glad to hear it


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Oct 14 2005, 09:00 PM
> *Honestly I don't know why anyone wants to post over there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109863*


[/QUOTE]
Whats MO







I only post here


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I frequent both forums, and I get different things from each. I've never had a problem with MO, and I haven't seen that many rude posts there, no more than I've encountered on other forums (this one excluded). I guess I'm in the minority, but I like MO and I've gotten a lot of useful information there. I understand that others have had bad experiences there, and are entitled to their opinions, but I haven't seen it. Maybe I've been lucky.

Jay just clarified that he didn't mean to exlude maltese mixes, so I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt at this point. Either way, as others have said, it's his forum, so he gets to make the rules.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dolcevita_@Oct 19 2005, 08:31 AM
> *I frequent both forums, and I get different things from each.  I've never had a problem with MO, and I haven't seen that many rude posts there, no more than I've encountered on other forums (this one excluded).  I guess I'm in the minority, but I like MO and I've gotten a lot of useful information there.  I understand that others have had bad experiences there, and are entitled to their opinions, but I haven't seen it.  Maybe I've been lucky.
> 
> Jay just clarified that he didn't  mean to exlude maltese mixes, so I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt at this point.  Either way, as others have said, it's his forum, so he gets to make the rules.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111221*


[/QUOTE]

Actually, in Jay's first post, he meant to exclude mixes because of the large amount of maltese mix posts his team has to filter through. However, in his clarification to me, he said the poll was flawed and it should have a third option.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying that. I guess I can see why he might not have time to filter out all the posts about mixes. I didn't realize that he was doing that, and wondered what the problem was. That's too bad, and I feel sorry for all the people who have had their posts deleted for being about mixes. When I think about it that way, it does seem like a slap in the face to people who have mixed breeds, whether or not it was intended that way.


----------

